# Omega 3 vs. 6 in dog food.



## fivecardstudpts (Jun 23, 2012)

Im more familiar with the effects of omega 3 's and 6's in horse food and supplements then I am in dog food, and that it is better to have higher amounts of omega 3. After reading dog food labels I see that there are higher levers of omega 6. I realize why, but does it still act as an inflammitory in this case? Would it make sence to supplement with fish oil to make up for the omega 3? 
Jessica


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't think that the therapeutic levels of these two supplements has been established (officially) in dog food.  If you were to increase the Omega 3 you probably would not be doing any harm, but you would be changing the particular nutrient standards of your specific dog food.  Again, this probably wouldn't be a problem.

For what it's worth, this is my dog food of choice but without the premium price in comparison to other comparable dog foods.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/4health-trade-salmon-potato-formula-for-adult-dogs-35-lb-bag-1024385


----------



## pippa01 (Sep 4, 2012)

the entire POINT of feeding large breeds differently is that too "dense" a ration in term of protein and calories encourages too rapid growth that leads to orthopedic problems. were as just getting enough into a small breed pup can be a challenge.Dog Food : Website : www.petfood.com/


----------



## Gevshiba (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, but not to dogs and dog food.  It's one of my "pedestal" topics.  If you're feeding a kibble diet, it's heated to a temerature high enough to kill bacteria.  It also destroys everything good in the food.  I would supplement with a fish (body) oil if I fed kibble.  If you feed a raw diet, it's not really as important.  My dogs get fish at least a couple times a week and sometimes every day.  JMO of course.


----------

